# Nice Catfish



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A noodler caught this catfish under my neighbors boat ramp. I loaded the fish onto my boat trailer and took it to his house. He plans to have a fish fry to feed his whole fam damily.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait for it...... Shouldn't take long.......


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That fish was shocked. I aint buying that noodling story.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and that guy have been buds for about 7 years now. We communicate through YouTube and Facebook almost daily. He wants to come here and catch flatheads and I want to go there and catch wels.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

This post is a product of my odd sense of humor. Can you imagine seeing a noodler reach into a hole and grab this sucker? 
CatHunter, Has your friend told you about how he caught this fish? I would have enjoyed seeing this fight. I plan to show these pictures to some of the noodlers who fish our ramp this year.
The attached photo is of a family that I have named the Woodall family. If they had a bigger boat, they wood all have come.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

He has the whole fight video on YouTube


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

He only uses rod n reels and releases all his fish. He's caught dozens over 200lbs


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What kind of bait for a beast like that?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Bait would probably be half grown pigs, small horses, or maybe an ostrich.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

that would have been a good'n next year...


----------

